# Marlin on dead cigar minnow.



## Mgoody73 (Apr 27, 2015)

Pretty good trip last weekend out of Destin but not a lot of red snapper. I like to always have something on a spinning rod such as a "livey". The baitman was out so all had was "deadys." First strike on the Penn Fierce 2 6000 spinning rod was stout AJ of course I had to release it, but fun to catch never the less. Rigged up another dead bait and swore I had another AJ. I gave the rod to my buddy who is on his first ever trip. Watched the line and then saw it jump out of the water and do magic!! I about had a heart attack. After about an hour we managed to get the fish to the boat, take our pictures and videos and release it unharmed. Not 100% its a small blue or a white. You never know what you may get out there.

Great day. BTW 1 snapper and he was an inch short. Story of my life. lol:001_huh:


----------



## gator75 (Aug 11, 2016)

Pretty white Marlin. No fences out there so ya never know. Good job.


----------



## IslanderDiveCompany (Jul 22, 2018)

Nice. Enjoyed the post.


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

Outstanding!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang sure AWESOME!!! I'm the same out there...always have to have a free-liner!!! Never know what ya gonna hook in to!!!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

That's awesome! Congrats on the white marlin!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Spearfish?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Bodupp said:


> Spearfish?


I was kinda thinking the same, but I am no expert.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## gator75 (Aug 11, 2016)

Spearfish have a much longer running dorsal. Think it's a white with a shorter bill.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm not seeing the rounded fins of a white.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I’m betting White but I will say it’s odd looking. I saw where Gator75 mentioned the dorsal length but billfish fold their dorsals in grooves on their backs, making it impossible to know just from a pic without actually extending the fin by hand.

Very cool bonus catch either way


----------



## Solace (Apr 23, 2009)

Ditto Awesome!


----------



## gator75 (Aug 11, 2016)

The anal fin appears to be extremely rounded, pec sharp, dorsal mix, bill short... Maybe dads a blue, moms a white, and uncle is a spearfish?


----------

